# Do you own the new Decor rhinestone machine from Mesa and use Sierra?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I just bought Mesa's new 6 hopper Decor rhinestone machine and Sierra software. I am having an alignment issue with how the machine lays out the designs and don't know if it's the software or my machine. If you own and use both, could you please tell me your experience and if you're satisfied or having problems. They are trying to fix the problem but I want to know if it's just a freak happening of if it's the norm.

Thank you!!!


----------



## royalthreadz (Oct 31, 2011)

We just took delivery of a 2 hopper. Day 2 of training is tomorrow, trying to decide if Sierra software is what we wanna use also. What options do we have?


----------



## jeannie122353 (Dec 19, 2016)

We have a decor 2 rhinestone machine. Do you still have yours? Ours broke down 5 weeks ago and can't get them to fix it.


----------



## tsemien (Oct 18, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the Decor bling machine? The right side is not picking up the stones. I'm trying to see if there are some trouble shooting techniques. I've adjusted the pressure.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I've had a decor machine from Mesa and have had so many issues. I can probably help you, because I've been able to diagnose all the problems on my own after shelling out tons of money for a repairs, and half the time for no reason. I just had a friend come by and replace wires that were in really bad shape, machine running again. Tell me in more detail about the problem. 



tsemien said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Decor bling machine? The right side is not picking up the stones. I'm trying to see if there are some trouble shooting techniques. I've adjusted the pressure.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

jeannie122353 said:


> We have a decor 2 rhinestone machine. Do you still have yours? Ours broke down 5 weeks ago and can't get them to fix it.


Yes, what's the problem you are having?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

tsemien said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Decor bling machine? The right side is not picking up the stones. I'm trying to see if there are some trouble shooting techniques. I've adjusted the pressure.


Is the nozzle moving up and down to the hopper to pick the stone up?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

tsemien said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Decor bling machine? The right side is not picking up the stones. I'm trying to see if there are some trouble shooting techniques. I've adjusted the pressure.


Is the nozzle moving up and down to the hopper to pick the stone up?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

tsemien said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Decor bling machine? The right side is not picking up the stones. I'm trying to see if there are some trouble shooting techniques. I've adjusted the pressure.


Is the nozzle moving up and down to the hopper to pick the stone up?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

tsemien said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Decor bling machine? The right side is not picking up the stones. I'm trying to see if there are some trouble shooting techniques. I've adjusted the pressure.


Is the nozzle moving up and down to the hopper to pick the stone up?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Is the nozzle moving up and down to the hopper to pick the stone up?


----------



## jewelsz (Jan 19, 2018)

jasmynn said:


> I've had a decor machine from Mesa and have had so many issues. I can probably help you, because I've been able to diagnose all the problems on my own after shelling out tons of money for a repairs, and half the time for no reason. I just had a friend come by and replace wires that were in really bad shape, machine running again. Tell me in more detail about the problem.


HI. We just purchased the Decor Rhinestone Machine and cannot get it going. Love to chat.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

jewelsz said:


> HI. We just purchased the Decor Rhinestone Machine and cannot get it going. Love to chat.


What is it doing?


----------

